# как подключатся через VPN ?

## bobdva

поделитесь опытом подключения через VPN 

есть сетевая карта, провайдеру надо передать свой логин и пароль и подключится

или посоветуйте что почитать

заранее БОЛЬШОЙ СПАСИБ

----------

## cha-chaynik

В качестве VPN клиента обычно используют клиент PPTP или клиент OpenVPN.

----------

## bobdva

 *cha-chaynik wrote:*   

> В качестве VPN клиента обычно используют клиент PPTP или клиент OpenVPN.

 

отлично, я пробую openvpn, но где там указывается передаваемый на сервер login/password ???

----------

## ba

openvpn это имхо не то, через pptp надо делать...

----------

## ba

вот например мануал

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PPTP_tunnels_with_kernel_2.6

----------

## cha-chaynik

 *bobdva wrote:*   

> отлично, я пробую openvpn, но где там указывается передаваемый на сервер login/password ???

 

Увы, на практике не сталкивался с передачей username/password, только авторизация по ключам. Однако, в документации на http://openvpn.net/ описана авторизация по username/password.

----------

## ba

 *ba wrote:*   

> вот например мануал
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PPTP_tunnels_with_kernel_2.6

 

хотя не, мануал устаревший(сейчас опции pppd другие) :(

советую тогда сразу пойти на http://www.polbox.com/h/hs001/

правда он толи лежит, толи у меня инет хреново работает...

----------

## cha-chaynik

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   вот например мануал
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PPTP_tunnels_with_kernel_2.6 
> 
> хотя не, мануал устаревший(сейчас опции pppd другие) 
> ...

 

Лежит. В свое время, при настройке VPN сервера я пользовался ссылками с: http://www.linux.org.ru/books/lor-faq/lorFAQ-17.html#ss17.10

----------

## Plastikman14

 *bobdva wrote:*   

> поделитесь опытом подключения через VPN 
> 
> есть сетевая карта, провайдеру надо передать свой логин и пароль и подключится
> 
> или посоветуйте что почитать
> ...

 

Попробуй с этим примером, там даже конфиг приведён...

http://taganka.cpms.ru/board/viewtopic.php?t=3617

----------

## bobdva

 *ba wrote:*   

> вот например мануал
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PPTP_tunnels_with_kernel_2.6

 

что-то руки у меня не туда смотрят...

итак: подключение через ethernet (через eth0 по dhcp даётся ip, по которому я могу зайти на сайт провайдера и подключатся в венде)

- какой domainname указывать ? если при соединении в венде я его нигде не указываю

- как мне завернуть pptp именно через eth0 

- что именно нужно запускать (сейчас пробовал и pptp-command start vpnname)

10x

----------

## bobdva

прочитал вот это  PPTP Client gentoo howto 

вот, что имею:

```

#pon pss debug dump logfd 2 nodetach

pppd options in effect:

debug      # (from command line)

nodetach      # (from command line)

logfd 2      # (from command line)

dump      # (from command line)

noauth      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

name bobdva      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pss)

remotename PPTP      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pss)

      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

pty pptp $192.168.253.1 --nolaunchpppd      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pss)

mru 1000      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

mtu 1000      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

lcp-echo-failure 10      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

lcp-echo-interval 10      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

ipparam pss      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pss)

defaultroute      # (from /etc/ppp/options)

nobsdcomp      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nodeflate      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

using channel 9

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/4

anon warn[open_inetsock:pptp_callmgr.c:311]: connect: Connection refused

anon fatal[callmgr_main:pptp_callmgr.c:123]: Could not open control connection to 92.168.253.1

anon fatal[open_callmgr:pptp.c:402]: Call manager exited with error 256

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Script pptp $192.168.253.1 --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 10273), status = 0x1

```

только нигде не видно (ни через strace) где он использует пароль и /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

----------

## ba

 *bobdva wrote:*   

> 
> 
> что-то руки у меня не туда смотрят...
> 
> итак: подключение через ethernet (через eth0 по dhcp даётся ip, по которому я могу зайти на сайт провайдера и подключатся в венде)
> ...

 

никакой, просто username пишешь

 *bobdva wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - как мне завернуть pptp именно через eth0 
> 
> 

 

ну как, оно же коннектится на опр. ip, соответсвтенно на этот ip должен быть роут через eth0

вобщем вот мои конфиги

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets

```

# Secrets for authentication using CHAP

# client        server  secret                  IP addresses

MY_NAME LOGIN PASSWD *

LOGIN MY_NAME PASSWD *

```

/etc/ppp/peers/TUNNAME

```

pty "pptp REMOTE_SERVER_IP --nolaunchpppd"

name LOGIN

remotename MY_NAME

file /etc/ppp/options.pptp

ipparam TUNNAME

```

/etc/ppp/options.pptp

```

lock

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

-chap

-pap

-mschap

+mschap-v2

mppe required,stateless,no40,no56

mtu 1450

mru 1450

lcp-echo-failure 10

lcp-echo-interval 10

noauth

```

запускаю pon TUNNAME

----------

## bobdva

 *ba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> вобщем вот мои конфиги
> 
> /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
> ...

 

я правильно понимаю, что MY_NAME это твой пользователь у провайдера, а login это логин именно на данной машине

вот мой дамп:

```

# pon pss debug dump logfd 2 nodetach 

dump      # (from command line)

+mschap-v2      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

-pap      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

-chap      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

-mschap      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

name bob      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pss)

remotename bobdva      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pss)

      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

pty pptp 192.168.253.1 --nolaunchpppd      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pss)

mru 1450      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

mtu 1450      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

lcp-echo-failure 10      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

lcp-echo-interval 10      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

ipparam pss      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pss)

nobsdcomp      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nodeflate      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

mppe xxx # [don't know how to print value]      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

using channel 4

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/4

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1450> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0xc0ce45ec> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth eap> <magic 0x93f9c337> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth eap> <magic 0x93f9c337> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfRej id=0x1 <auth chap MS-v2>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <mru 1450> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xc0ce45ec> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <mru 1450> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xc0ce45ec> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xc0ce45ec]

peer refused to authenticate: terminating link

sent [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "peer refused to authenticate"]

rcvd [EAP Request id=0x51 Identity <Message "Name">]

Discarded non-LCP packet when LCP not open

rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x93f9c337]

rcvd [LCP TermAck id=0x3]

Connection terminated.

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script pptp 192.168.253.1 --nolaunchpppd, pid 8361

Script pptp 192.168.253.1 --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 8361), status = 0x0
```

----------

## ba

 *bobdva wrote:*   

> 
> 
> я правильно понимаю, что MY_NAME это твой пользователь у провайдера, а login это логин именно на данной машине
> 
> 

 

нет, LOGIN это логин к провайдеру, а MY_NAME это что угодно...

----------

